# Forest river honey hole 5/24



## Riplukelee (May 24, 2015)

Grabbed a half pound of "fresh" shrimp from Kroger and put in at Lotts island landing. Threw the cast net about 50 times at the pier and along the way to the spot with next to no luck. Only a tiny croaker and a blue crab. Long story short I made it up into the spot with basically nothing to fish with. Caught the smaller 19" red on the first cast and then nothjng all day except cool breezes and running water. Then on the second to last peice of shrimp I caught the 22" red. A few decent catfish to boot. Spend most of the day trying to get away from the blue crabs that have taken the area over.


----------



## ROAM (May 28, 2015)

thanks for the report. I have put in at Bells the few times i have been. Looks like you had more luck on this trip than I have in my few trips down.  Where exactly is Lotts Island Landing? Is it beside the mall? If its where I think it is, is that military access only?


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone can get a pass to put in at Lotts Island Landing. Yes it's beside the mall. I went back out this past weekend and did absolutely nothing. Couldn't find any live shrimp so that may have had something to do with it. Hope to be back out in the next few weeks.


----------



## ROAM (Jun 2, 2015)

gotcha. thanks for the clarification


----------



## rmc0008 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been thinking about putting my boat in there and fishing some of the creeks. Checked out the boat ramp today and it seems to be in good shape. What type of rig were you using when you caught these guys? Did you fish to the south of the boat ramp or to the north? Just trying to get an idea of where the fish are located and what the best method to use is. You said you caught some catfish. Are there a lot of them in this area as well? Thanks for the help.


----------



## skeeter1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Good luck    its rare if ever to catch red fish any where up river from bells ....most of us that grew up on this creek don't waste our time ....better to go down river toward the sound in cleaner water.....but on an occasion.,... With no rain the creeks clear up..and some will venture up toward our way.....hunting that brakish water.....but now with all the rain .,..the rain run off canal dominantly feed salt creek and little ogeechee are now muddy as ever.....more likely to catch more eels than anything ....but then you can take them out and catch cobia.....good luck


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 7, 2015)

I'd have to disagree with u skeeter. Here's a few pics of what I've caught out of a few sweet spots way up river from bells landing. Almost all the way to hwy 17.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 7, 2015)

*Early last year*

Reds


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 7, 2015)

*More*

Reds


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 7, 2015)

*More reds*

Something about iPhone makes the pics post upside down


----------



## rmc0008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Do you use popping corks? Fish finder rigs?


----------



## mudcrikitt (Jun 9, 2015)

thats awesome man! I have never caught anything but catfish up there!


----------



## jmvon1988 (Jun 9, 2015)

It's an old pic but these came out of forest river also.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 10, 2015)

I prefer a Carolina rig with a live shrimp ... But we have caught a few with mullet or shrimp under a popping cork.


----------

